# What is tumbling?



## golfdogg (Oct 8, 2006)

I am new to the world of bottle collecting.What is tumbling?Most of the bottles I have are in need of a good cleaning and just washing them with  soap or viniger is'nt working.


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is a link with a couple pictures of the tumbling process and a small description. This site talks about insulators but itâ€™s exactly the same with bottles. 
http://www.insulators.com/care/tumbling.htm

 ~~Tom


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Nate,
 Welcome to the forum.
 The information that Tom provided is excellent, it answers a lot of the basics about tumbling and gives you a good idea of what to expect.
 If you decide to have a bottle/s tumbled think about if the cost of shipping, insurance and the value of the bottle is worth the cost of the service.
 Whomever you choose to tumble your bottles, make sure that they know what their doing. Breakage is always a possibilty and no one can promise you that your bottle might break during the tumbling process.
 A knowledgeable tumbler will ask you a lot of questions about the bottles condition, may ask for photos and how much work you want done to your bottle (just a polish, one time of cutting and a polish, etc). Some even provide casewear, pit removing and other services.
 Good luck with your bottles and if you have anymore questions, just post them and someone will reply.
 Stinger


----------

